# IPV D3 vs RX200



## BibbyBubbly (30/1/16)

Please help me make a decision between the IPV D3 and the RX200. I see they are in the same price range, so thats not an issue. Will mainly use the mod to fire my subtank mini's, crius & velocity mini. Thx.


----------



## Robert Howes (30/1/16)

a mod is a mod is a mod, well sort of. Depends what you want as they are both so different. the IPV is a good carry, pocket single cell mod and is limited to 80W which is good for most applications. We all go dilly and weak at the knees for 200W devices but most of us use it between 15 - 40W. The RX has 3 cells which makes battery life outstanding, at a guess i would say the battery life of the RX is double that of the IPV. it is however a little bit on the big side but personally i like the feal of it in my hand. All the functions i.e. TC etc are similar so if i had to choose i would go with the RX purely from the battery life point of view.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (30/1/16)

Robert Howes said:


> a mod is a mod is a mod, well sort of. Depends what you want as they are both so different. the IPV is a good carry, pocket single cell mod and is limited to 80W which is good for most applications. We all go dilly and weak at the knees for 200W devices but most of us use it between 15 - 40W. The RX has 3 cells which makes battery life outstanding, at a guess i would say the battery life of the RX is double that of the IPV. it is however a little bit on the big side but personally i like the feal of it in my hand. All the functions i.e. TC etc are similar so if i had to choose i would go with the RX purely from the battery life point of view.


Thanks. I think if its biggest positive is longer battery life, it might be better for me too get the IPV because my hands are rather small. I will just buy more batteries!! Does the IPV use only 1 battery?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/1/16)

Hmmmm. This is a rather unique comparison.

So the d3 is a single 18650 mod and can go up to 80w. That being said its not going to deliver full power all day. They're is only so much you can squeeze out of a single battery. 

The rx200 has 3 18650 batteries in series. This delivers a much higher voltage (11.1) which can easily push out the 200w without pulsing. Battery life is better because of the lower amp draw on the mod. (Series doesn't add the mah of each battery) 

Size difference is remarkable! We're taking 2 and a 1/2 d3 weight to 1 rx weight. The d3 is very sleek for its size and I don't think any single 18650 mod comes close to how comfortable it is in your hand. 

The rx is a big mod. It's bulky and very heavy in comparison to the d3. Not pocket friendly and definitely will raise a few eyebrows when a non vaper see it. "Why is it so big?" Is their most common question 

If you never plan on using the high power then the d3 with multiple batteries could be a good option to consider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (30/1/16)

Also, the d3 does not support SS in temp control.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/1/16)

MorneW said:


> Also, the d3 does not support SS in temp control.



No SS
No TCR
No upgradable firmware
No micro USB port - so it has its own "old Nokia" style plug that you nee to carry around

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (30/1/16)

Thx for the advise guys. I have never vaped above 55 watts, dont use temp control and my hands are small. From your comments, I think the RX is overkill for me and I will look an ant carrying a rock!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (30/1/16)

The d3 is meh.

If you want a small easy to carry mod, my vote goes to the VTC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## BibbyBubbly (30/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Thx for the advise guys. I have never vaped above 55 watts, dont use temp control and my hands are small. From your comments, I think the RX is overkill for me and I will look an ant carrying a rock!


O nooo nokia! All my chargers are samsung! Does the rx also use a diff charger?


----------



## MorneW (30/1/16)

I agree with @Cave Johnson Evic VTC mini all the way.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (30/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Thanks. I think if its biggest positive is longer battery life, it might be better for me too get the IPV because my hands are rather small. I will just buy more batteries!! Does the IPV use only 1 battery?


Have you look at the Cuboid?


----------



## Petrus (30/1/16)

Hi. I have a D2, and must say for a single 18560 device in the 15-30watt range, excellent battery life. Perfect hand fit and also a good price range.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (30/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> O nooo nokia! All my chargers are samsung! Does the rx also use a diff charger?



Rx uses a micro usb charger so your Samsung plugs are all fine. 

BUT..... 

There is much discussion towards using a dedicated charger for that mod vs in charging. Many people have found the voltage charges to have a big variance between cells which dedicated chargers resolve. 

Personally I use a dedicated charger but the usb charging does work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999 (30/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Rx uses a micro usb charger so your Samsung plugs are all fine.
> 
> BUT.....
> 
> ...


My experience is as follows.

I charge my batteries with dedicated charger which takes around 4-6 hours and my mod lasts 2 days.

I left my mod on charge overnight with my phone charger, it had 50% battery remaining when i put it on charge, when i woke up it was not yet fully charged, maybe 90%. Batteries lasted one day before running flat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> My experience is as follows.
> 
> I charge my batteries with dedicated charger which takes around 4-6 hours and my mod lasts 2 days.
> 
> I left my mod on charge overnight with my phone charger, it had 50% battery remaining when i put it on charge, when i woke up it was not yet fully charged, maybe 90%. Batteries lasted one day before running flat.



Depends on what rating charger you have .

I have a 4A usb multi port charger for my pi

If I charge a dead rx200 around 2am its 100% at 6am


----------



## Greyz (30/1/16)

Up Vote for the eVic mini, 75W plus TC (even if you dont use it..... yet) makes this a winner IMHO


----------



## Gizmo (30/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Depends on what rating charger you have .
> 
> I have a 4A usb multi port charger for my pi
> 
> If I charge a dead rx200 around 2am its 100% at 6am



Where did you get the 4A Hub from?


----------



## cam (30/1/16)

hi bubbly, if you go the rx route i would say you must get an external dedicated charger. awesome mod, but knowing you i think you would prefer something smaller. As we had planned to meet this week coming why not wait and play with mine before making up your mind?


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/1/16)

VTC mini, is great with upgradeable firmware and TC


----------



## Jebula999 (30/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Where did you get the 4A Hub from?


I also want to know that

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314 (30/1/16)

Very different mods. I don't have those mods personally, but have the D2 and Rolo DNA200, so, similar.
I agree with @Cave Johnson and the others - VTC Mini with a few batteries ticks more boxes than the ipv and that's what I'd go for if I were you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/1/16)

@Gizmo 
@Jebula999 


Got it from bidorbuy > http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/2159...th_4_Plug_adapters_For_iPhone_Smartphone.html

But it's only a charger and doesn't have a hub feature. So you can't connect devices that need to talk to each other, like harddrives


----------



## Gizmo (30/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> @Gizmo
> @Jebula999
> 
> 
> ...



Amazeballs thanks!


----------



## shaunnadan (30/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Amazeballs thanks!



If you need usb hub feature just ask @Rowan Francis which one he got from takealot for his pi. But those are usually only 2a


----------

